# Elderly Man Missing In Raynham



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Robert Laubinger

An 83-year-old man from Raynham is missing.

Robert Laubinger, who has Alzheimer's disease, was last seen Friday around 9:30 a.m.

His wife tells Raynham police that he left their house on Titicut Road after the two had an argument.

He left in a green 2004 Ford Expedition with Massachusetts plates 999 GA9.

The wife explained that Laubinger doesn't normally drive or leave the Raynham area. She did say he is familiar with the Route 18 corridor between Bridgewater and Whitman and has been known to travel alone in Whitman, where he grew up.

Robert Laubinger is described as being 6 feet 2 inches tall, 250 pounds, has blue eyes and is bald with white hair on the side. He wears glasses and was last seen wearing navy shorts, a navy blue long-sleeve shirt, white sox, and white sneakers. He did have a wallet with him, but did not have a cell phone.

Anyone with information on his location is asked to call Raynham police at 508-824-2727.

Elderly Man Robert Laubinger With Alzheimer's Missing In Raynham - wbztv.com


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Oh God! Hope they find the poor guy!


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Missing Raynham Man Found Driving On I-95*

RAYNHAM (WBZ) An 83-year-old man from Raynham who was reported missing Friday night has been found safe.

Robert Laubinger, who has Alzheimer's disease, was pulled over by a state trooper on Route 95 in Foxboro Saturday night.

Laubinger was brought to Norwood Hospital to make sure he was OK.

Elderly Man Robert Laubinger With Alzheimer's Missing Found Driving On I-95 In Foxboro - wbztv.com


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

I truly feel for these people. I can't imagine losing the ability to use my brain at full capacity. They should put a GPS monitor on some of these people. They have one in a collar for hunting dogs, why not one in a watch. It is just a sad situation.


----------

